# Cona Resurrection



## Tongle (Apr 5, 2021)

I inherited my dad's Cona siphon and it has been sat in the cupboard doing nothing which is a shame as he used it daily. I think these things are quite expensive so I'm loathed to sell.

I have not used it in years but have a glut of beans just now.

I brewed 50g to 1l and the result was a very light and clean drink though not very flavoursome (e.g. like a V60).

Not sure I'm doing it right though (following manufacturer's instructions). Boiled, allowed to sit for 2 mins, heat off and allow to draw down. Didn't stir but thought I should have.

Does anyone have any experience with these or any tips?

It does make rather a lot of coffee though so maybe it's more for when there's a few people round?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try 75 gms / lit, Let the water come up into the top section then add your coffee- 30 secs give it a gentle stir- lower the heat- 30 secs turn off heat.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

There are more techniques than I can remember for syphon brews. A 30 second draw down I think is supposed to be indicative of the correct grind for the pot size with brew time longer for bigger pots. There were a load of videos on youtube last I checked.


----------

